# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] New World/Region and possibly city maps needed

## Josua

Good afternoon,

Wow there is so much talent gathered here! 

I am preparing for a new online D&D campaign and would like help with the maps. Looking through all of the tools to create maps is daunting, and art work is not my strong suite.

My apologies if I am a bit vague, with the talent here i hesitate to give parameters that would stunt what this could possibly turn out to be. I am happy to negotiate a payment that makes sense, talent should be rewarded.

Subject

D&D fantasy setting. I am thinking a continent containing 3 city-states, a significantly large wild forest and a large barrens(some snow, but generally just desolate landscape). One of the city states will be a "border" between the barrens area and the rest of the civilized lands.

I am looking for a world map, and then regional maps for the 5 specified areas. May turn into a few city maps also, we shall see.



Style

Not sure what style would make most sense. Whoever i work with could propose something?


Quality & Size

Not something to be framed on a wall, but something pretty to look at. I am thinking hexes equaling 6 miles. with the total map 120x80 hexes or so.


Time Constraints

The campaign is to start in the middle of February.

Copyright

This will be used for a friendly online D&D game, no copyright necessary.

I am new to this site so cannot get pm's yet. If you are interested please reply with your email(is that how it is done here?)

Thank you in advance for your time.

----------


## Tiana

I could help you out in January. I have a few commissions on the queue for January but there would be room still to get this done. My custom fantasy maps for D&D campaigns and fantasy books and my email is calthyechild at gmail dot com.

----------


## Sapiento

I'm interested.
contact at fantasy-map dot com

----------


## Ish_Joker

I'd love to work with you on that! 

In my portfolio you can find examples of my style and together we can find one that suits best what you want. You can contact me if you want to get into more detail!

----------


## blackguard

Sounds good. 
Would love to work on this. 
Send me an email - blackguardmaps [at] gmail [dot] com

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I highly interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com

Thank you!

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Josua,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio  and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

The main info I4d need to give you a quote on the job are :

1- print size or pixel size.
2- Color or B&W
3- What kind and style of ornaments you need on the map (border, compass, icons ...) ?

Hope to hear more about your world.

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Kate2192

I'd be interested in this as well, I have produced multiple maps, environment illustrations, and prop designs for clients all around the world. My portfolio can be viewed at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, and if you feel that my skills could be useful to you please email at kateam@optonline.net and let me know. 

Kate

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Josua, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## AlTheArchitect

Hello Josua,
I would love to work with you on that project of yours it sounds like a lot of fun. You can check out some of my work at https://www.instagram.com/althemarchitect/?hl=en or here https://althemarchitect.artstation.com/ for better quality and if you like my style, do not hesitate to contact me via email at althemarchitect@gmail.com or PM me directly on Instagram so we can talk further about you project.

Al

----------

